# Nabenwechsel



## mara174 (13. September 2012)

Hey, wer kennt sich aus?

Ich habe den DT Swiss M1900 LRS, und würde mir gerne eine andere Nabe einbauen.

Kann ich jetzt durch eine andere Nabe auf Steckachse umrüsten?


----------



## scylla (13. September 2012)

gegenfrage: kennst du dich mit laufradbau aus und kannst selber einspeichen?
wenn nicht, dann such dir einen guten laufradbauer und lass den die arbeit machen. wenn man nicht gerade viel zeit übrig hat und sehr viel spaß am basteln, dann lohnt sich das  
ist soweit ich das sehe eine der komplexesten sachen an einem fahrrad, für die man auch noch teures werkzeug und einigermaßen erfahrung bzw. geduld braucht. ich lass jedenfalls die finger davon.
des weiteren solltest du dir gut überlegen, ob es sich lohnt die alte felge mit einer neuen nabe einzuspeichen. wenn die speichung in deinem alten laufrad noch in ordnung ist, oder nur mal kurz nachzentriert werden müsste, dann würde ich eher dazu raten, das laufrad als ganzes zu verkaufen und für die steckachse ein ganz neues laufrad zu besorgen. rechnet sich meistens mehr. 
bei den naben kannst du um "zukunftssicher" zu sein, ja gleich welche nehmen, die man auf alle standards umrüsten kann. z.b. die hope pro II ist immer ein sehr guter preis-leistungs-tipp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mara174 (13. September 2012)

Danke für die Antwort schonmal!

Also handwerkliches Geschick: Ja, aber Ahnung bez. Laufradbau habe ich Null.
Dachte schon, dass es nicht einfach wird, aber wenn du mir davon abrätst...

Also Laufradsatz verkaufen, "neuen" kaufen ... ok und dem Hinterbau ist es egal ob Steckachse oder Schnellspanner?

Eigentlich möchte ich nur eine Laute, bezahlbare Nabe *schäm* 
... finde aber auf die Schnelle nur welche für Steckachse. 
Z.B: Sun ringle Abbah


----------



## scylla (13. September 2012)

mara174 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort schonmal!
> 
> Also handwerkliches Geschick: Ja, aber Ahnung bez. Laufradbau habe ich Null.
> Dachte schon, dass es nicht einfach wird, aber wenn du mir davon abrätst...
> ...


 
ach so, du willst also dein rad am hinterbau auf steckachse umrüsten? 
da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen, das geht nicht. der achsstandard wird von deinem rahmen "vorgegeben", und die nabe hat sich daran "zu halten". sprich, auf eine richtige steckachse kannst du nur umrüsten, indem du dir einen neuen rahmen kaufst.
darf man fragen, warum du eine steckachse haben willst?
wenn es dir dabei um steifigkeit geht, dann könnte dir mit einem kleinen trick zumindest etwas geholfen werden: eine thru bolt achse.
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p30936_RWS-Nabenschnellspanner-MTB-Alu-Modell-2012-.html
die funktioniert an rahmen mit schnellspanner-hinterbau (und auch an der gabel) und bringt anscheinend noch etwas steifigkeit gegenüber einem normalen schnellspanner. 
evtl brauchst du aber dafür auch eine neue nabe, allerdings wenigstens keinen neuen rahmen 

wenn's nicht unbedingt auf jeden fall eine steifere achse sein muss, dann bleib doch einfach bei schnellspanner. kann nicht sein, dass es keine naben für schnellspanner gibt, die sind in den meisten rädern ja immer noch standard, und die meisten "steckachs-naben" lassen sich auf schnellspanner umrüsten. also schau nochmal genauer 
mein tipp bleibt immer noch die hope pro II. die gibt's auch für schnellspanner (und wenn du doch mal den rahmen wechselst, lässt sie sich auch umrüsten) und gehörig laut ist sie auch noch.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. September 2012)

Ich stand vor kurzem vor demselben Problem, da ich mir einen neuen Rahmen mit Steckachse gekauft habe und aber meinen schönen leichten Steckachsen-LRS behalten wollte. Der Laufradbauer hat mir auch davon abgeraten. 1. kommt man kaum billiger und 2. verliert man damit auch die Garantie auf Speichenbruch, wenn dieselben Speichen nochmal neu auf eine neue Nabe und alte Felge eingespeicht werden. Also lieber was neues kaufen und wie Scylla schon schreibt, darauf achten, dass du auf mehrere Standards umrüsten kannst. Meist kostet halt dann das Umrüstkit nochmal paar EUR.
Dass du einfach umspeichen kannst, ist sowieso sehr unwahrscheinlich, denn dann müssten die alten und neuen Naben genau dieselbe Speichenlänge haben.


----------



## Votec Tox (13. September 2012)

mara174 schrieb:


> .......
> Eigentlich möchte ich nur eine Laute, bezahlbare Nabe *schäm*
> ... finde aber auf die Schnelle nur welche für Steckachse.
> Z.B: Sun ringle Abbah


Sie möchte doch nur eine schnarrende Nabe, es geht Ihr wohl weniger um die Steckachse, sie findet aber nur laute Naben mit Steckachse.
Chris King fällt wegen Bezahlbarkeit wohl aus 

Übrigens Scylla, z.B. für mein Bionicon gibt es austauschbare Ausfallenden, da kann man von Schnellspanner auf 12mm Steckachse umrüsten 
Aber Du hast Recht, meistens geht das nicht.

Grüße!


----------



## mara174 (14. September 2012)

Genau, sie soll einfach "ein wenig" Lärm machen 

Okay ich verstehe es jetzt so, dass ich "mal schnell ne andere Nabe verbauen" vergessen kann.

Am besten wohl einen günstigen LRS mit einer Schnellspanner Nabe oder ...

man lässt es halt so wies ist :/
Für so einen Unfug wollte ich nämlich nicht viel investieren.

Auf jeden Fall bin ich schon mal schlauer!

Danke


----------



## scylla (14. September 2012)

einfach ein wenig lärm machen...
mit hausmitteln und wenn dir dein freilauf nix mehr wert ist: freilauf abziehen, entfetten, und nur einen leichten ölfilm drauf 

(bitte nicht zu ernst machen, tut dem material sicher nicht gut auf lange zeit)
sollen aber tatsächlich schon leute gemacht haben. 

also lieber einfach so lassen. man muss ja auch nicht immer auf 5km zu hören sein, wenn man durch den wald fährt


----------



## mara174 (15. September 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> also lieber einfach so lassen. man muss ja auch nicht immer auf 5km zu hören sein, wenn man durch den wald fährt



 
Recht hast du!

Auch wenn ich es lustig finden würde...


----------



## Veloce (16. September 2012)

Im Wald mag ich  auch nicht laut sein aber für den Park hätte ich auch gerne  den angry bee sound


----------

